# Eresus Availability in U.S.



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 30, 2016)

Are Eresus spp extremely rare to find in the U.S. market?  If I'm correct it's very difficult to import them.  And for anyone who has kept them, are they worth the big bucks they seem to sell for (life span, etc.)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wizentrop (Jan 30, 2016)

Not sure how common they are in the US at the moment, but to answer your other question - in my opinion they are worth keeping. 
Raising Eresus spp. from slings to adults can take a long time. With the species I have worked with it was no less than 3 years. The gorgeous males, once they become adults, seem to squeeze in an additional year or so (more like 9 months) before starting a hiking frenzy in search for females. If they mate, they spend some time with the female in the nest before dying, and if they do not mate they die of exhaustion. Females, on the other hand, can have impressive longevity even as adults. I had quite a few females that pushed 5 more years after becoming adults. For a small-sized true spider it is quite impressive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds like the kind of spider I want!  I couldn't find much on their care, but in general they like moist or dry?


----------



## wizentrop (Jan 30, 2016)

It depends on the species, but the ones I cared for liked it dry. I guess they get most of their water from the prey. But something to note is that they like to surround themselves with the webbed carcasses, so maybe those provide some humidity or protection from dessication.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 30, 2016)

Always wanted some of these, thought they weren't in the US hobby. Would love to breed some, how expensive are they usually?


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 30, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Always wanted some of these, thought they weren't in the US hobby. Would love to breed some, how expensive are they usually?


I saw them once on Ken The Bug Guy a few years back.  I think they go for quite a bit even as slings.  Adults I imagine are up to $40-50.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 30, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> I saw them once on Ken The Bug Guy a few years back.  I think they go for quite a bit even as slings.  Adults I imagine are up to $40-50.


Yikes! You spider people are either crazy or rich!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 30, 2016)

I've got walckenaeri and gerinii. They are here in the US, just no one has them breeding. As wizentrop said, they can take years to mature so they will appear sporadically in small numbers until there is a bigger demand for them. 

 There are already efforts in motion to bring in a lot more soon, but they aren't cheap.

Awesome spiders! I'm surprised they aren't as popular here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 30, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> I've got walckenaeri and gerinii. They are here in the US, just no one has them breeding. As wizentrop said, they can take years to mature so they will appear sporadically in small numbers until there is a bigger demand for them.
> 
> There are already efforts in motion to bring in a lot more soon, but they aren't cheap.
> 
> Awesome spiders! I'm surprised they aren't as popular here


I agree!  They are so awesome looking, figured more people would be breeding them by now, although It's awesome that you're going to give it a try!



Hisserdude said:


> Yikes! You spider people are either crazy or rich!


They're pretty much like any other exotic species.  Take Phoneutria for example.  People keep them here, but they run up to $50 even as slings, and I don't believe too many people are breeding them in the U.S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 30, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> I agree!  They are so awesome looking, figured more people would be breeding them by now, although It's awesome that you're going to give it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> They're pretty much like any other exotic species.  Take Phoneutria for example.  People keep them here, but they run up to $50 even as slings, and I don't believe too many people are breeding them in the U.S.


LOL I'm those people!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 30, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> LOL I'm those people!


That's why your offerings are so unique!  Don't think I've seen some of your species anywhere else for sale.  What sp do you keep?  P. fera?


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 30, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> That's why your offerings are so unique!  Don't think I've seen some of your species anywhere else for sale.  What sp do you keep?  P. fera?


I've had boliviensis last summer and I have pertyi right now, soon to be breeding fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 30, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> They're pretty much like any other exotic species.  Take Phoneutria for example.  People keep them here, but they run up to $50 even as slings, and I don't believe too many people are breeding them in the U.S.


Yeah, the price that individual spiders can go for is the main reason I have stayed away from the true spider and tarantula hobby. Some T's can go for over a couple hundred dollars!! I much prefer the roach hobby, due to it being cheaper, and the fact that roaches have been my favorite insects for as long as I can remember!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

